
Show HN: Web Based Kong API Gateway Manager - deviloflaplace
https://apiplug.com/kong-manager
======
deviloflaplace
We also have a blog post about securing your Kong instance here:
[https://apiplug.com/blog/web-based-kong-api-gateway-
manager/](https://apiplug.com/blog/web-based-kong-api-gateway-manager/)

I'd love to hear your feedbacks.

